# Lft oophorectomy via laparotomy



## hgonzales (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm newer to the OB field and my doctor did several procedures.  Please help and tell me how you would code?
procedure is lft oophorectomy via laparotomy/ repair of 6 x 3 ventral hernia superior to the umbilicus and also a repair of 4 cm umbilical hernia/ and adominoplasty.  Dx is left dermmoid cyst, ventral hernia and Pannus.

Same doctor another pt and procedure: (at 16 weeks)
Dr. did a misoprostol induction for vaginal delivery, no D & C and baby was fetal demise at 16 weeks.  Done at hospital and the insurance is Medicaid.  Not sure if can code 59855 and the delivery charge?

Thank you so much,
Hgonzales

Haven't heard a response, please can someone help because I have a deadline and no where else to turn. Thx


----------



## valleyobgynut (May 12, 2010)

hgonzales said:


> I'm newer to the OB field and my doctor did several procedures.  Please help and tell me how you would code?
> procedure is lft oophorectomy via laparotomy/ repair of 6 x 3 ventral hernia superior to the umbilicus and also a repair of 4 cm umbilical hernia/ and adominoplasty.  Dx is left dermmoid cyst, ventral hernia and Pannus.
> 
> Same doctor another pt and procedure: (at 16 weeks)
> ...



I hope i'm not to late but I will give my suggestion just in case. I would bill 59840 for the laparotomy then look at codes 49585 or 45587 for the ventral hernia with a 59 mod. then look at 49560 and 49561 for the umbilical hernia with a mod 51. For the abdominoplasty look at 15830. DX 220 for the cyst and 553.20 for the hernia repair. I bill laparotomies all the time but I am not as familiar with the hernia repairs. I hope this helps. I think you are right on the fetal demise


----------

